# Problem: named is called from sendmail process



## afesnet (Jun 29, 2014)

Ok, found the source, crontab */11 ..... save-entropy

Manually ran `/usr/libexec/save-entropy` as root and it restarted sendmail, httpsd, named (successfully since root ran it, not operator).

New question, 

Any Idea why save-entropy would trigger a restart of named and other programs?

Also, what effect if I comment out that line in crontab to just say no to save-entropy??

Thanks

I am experiencing a very unusual problem.  Running FreeBSD 8.2, sendmail 8.14.9, and bind 9.8.7-P1 the following appears in the log files exactly every 11 minutes.  11 minutes does not correspond with any timeout, mailqueue, cron() jobs or other system functions I can discern.  Any guidance on where to look for the process calling named to start as noted would be greatly appreciated.

logfile sample:


```
Jun 28 20:22:02 mail sendmail[55483]: user 2 attempted to run daemon    (this appears only as preceding line to below, nowhere else)
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: starting BIND 9.8.7-P1 -c /etc/namedb/named.conf -u bind
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: built with defaults
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: ----------------------------------------------------
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: BIND 9 is maintained by Internet Systems Consortium,
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: Inc. (ISC), a non-profit 501(c)(3) public-benefit 
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: corporation.  Support and training for BIND 9 are 
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: available at https://www.isc.org/support
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: ----------------------------------------------------
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: could not listen on UDP socket: permission denied
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: creating IPv4 interface rl0 failed; interface ignored
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: could not listen on UDP socket: permission denied
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: creating IPv4 interface lo0 failed; interface ignored
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: not listening on any interfaces
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: unable to set effective gid to 53: Operation not permitted
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: unable to set effective uid to 53: Operation not permitted
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: unable to set effective uid to 0: Operation not permitted
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: Could not open '/var/run/named/named.pid'.
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: Please check file and directory permissions or reconfigure the filename.
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: could not open file '/var/run/named/named.pid': Permission denied
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: unlink '/var/run/named/named.pid': failed
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: unable to set effective gid to 53: Operation not permitted
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: unable to set effective uid to 53: Operation not permitted
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: unable to set effective uid to 0: Operation not permitted
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: Could not open '/var/run/named/session.key'.
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: Please check file and directory permissions or reconfigure the filename.
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: could not open file '/var/run/named/session.key': Permission denied
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: could not create /var/run/named/session.key
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: failed to generate session key for dynamic DNS: permission denied
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: Warning: 'empty-zones-enable/disable-empty-zone' not set: disabling RFC 1918 empty zones
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: open: /etc/rndc.key: file not found
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: couldn't add command channel 127.0.0.1#953: file not found
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: open: /etc/rndc.key: file not found
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: couldn't add command channel ::1#953: file not found
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: setgid(): Operation not permitted
Jun 28 20:22:04 mail named[55491]: exiting (due to early fatal error)
```

The above appears in the logfile exactly every 11 minutes.

Thanks.

John


----------



## waywardnl (Sep 20, 2014)

I commented out save-entrophy

But I'm still getting this error:

```
Sep 20 21:25:43 BSD05 named[30070]: creating IPv4 interface lo0 failed; interface ignored
Sep 20 21:25:43 BSD05 named[30070]: not listening on any interfaces
Sep 20 21:25:43 BSD05 named[30070]: open: /etc/namedb/rndc.key: file not found
Sep 20 21:25:43 BSD05 named[30070]: couldn't add command channel 127.0.0.1#953: file not found
Sep 20 21:25:43 BSD05 named[30070]: open: /etc/namedb/rndc.key: file not found
Sep 20 21:25:43 BSD05 named[30070]: couldn't add command channel ::1#953: file not found
Sep 20 21:25:43 BSD05 named[30070]: could not listen on UDP socket: address in use
Sep 20 21:25:43 BSD05 named[30070]: creating IPv4 interface lo0 failed; interface ignored
Sep 20 21:25:43 BSD05 named[30070]: all zones loaded
Sep 20 21:25:43 BSD05 named[30070]: running
```

It's a clean install with Apache, PHP 5.5 and munin-master.


Any help would be nice!


I'm running FreeBSD 9.3.


----------

